# Chartering in MA/NY



## Haley (May 31, 2001)

I''ve just returned from a sailing holiday on a Hunter 40.5 in the Whitsunday''s (Australia) with an old friend and am anxious to plan our next charter. We want to sail the waters where we grew up/learned to sail namely: Block Island, Martha''s Vineyard, etc. Also, the Long Island Sound. Any advice on charter companies and or charter experiences in Mass. or New York would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

There''s a yacht that does just that..Sails to Block Island then to M.Vinyard and back. If 10 day charter stops in Newport, Rhode Island also. (631)728-7542 45'' cc


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Dodson''s in Stonington has 1 or 2 40'' for charter I think. Try checking in the Soundings magazine or in the Cruising World Website. Good luck

HAM


----------

